# Jack stop bracket



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Would anyone have a picture of where the jack stop bracket is located on the trunk floor?

It was used to keep the jack from sliding around and I _think_ it is welded to the floor.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

MaL said:


> Would anyone have a picture of where the jack stop bracket is located on the trunk floor?
> 
> It was used to keep the jack from sliding around and I _think_ it is welded to the floor.


Gotcha ---- here's a photo of where mine is on my 69.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I always forget to say for which model year... heh

Would my '66 GTO be in the same spot as your '69?

Thanks for the pic, Bear.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i just went and looked and my 66 doesnt even have one. it does have an indention for the jack to sit at an angle. if the spare is bolted down tight it cant move anyway. i do have a small hole behind the drain hole on the right. maybe it fell off.


----------

